# كيفية رسم و ايجاد معادلة منحنى على الاكسل



## ابوحباجا (28 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
ارجو من الاخوة اعضاء المنتدى الكرام افادتي عن كيفية رسم المنحنيات على برنامج الاكسل و ايضا كيفية ايجاد معادلة المنحنيات المرسومة و شكرا


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (28 أكتوبر 2011)

http://www.freelearn110.com/baseArtecles/excel2007.html


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (28 أكتوبر 2011)

http://www.freelearn110.com/excel2007/level2/Excel2007.html


----------



## wagih khalid (28 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور جدا ع الرابط


----------



## nabilco (31 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا للمهندس birzeit university على الرابط


----------



## منذر فرحات (31 أكتوبر 2011)

رسم التوابع الرياضية وإظهار معادلتها بواسطة برنامج إكسل

• عكس اتجاه الورقة:
- اختر الأمر: ورقة من اليسار إلى اليمين.

• كتابة بيانات التابع:
- في الخلية A1 اكتب X
- في الخلية B1 اكتب Y
- اكتب قيم X أسفل الخلية A1 مثلاً:
1,2,3,4,5,6
- اكتب قيم Y المقابلة لها أسفل الخلية B1 مثلاً:
13,43,93,163,256,363

• إدراج تخطيط:
- اختر كل القيم العددية، أي اختر النطاق A2:B7 
- اختر الأمر: إدراج / تخطيط
- اختر نوع التخطيط: س و ص مبعثر
- اختر النوع الثانوي للتخطيط: مبعثر مع نقاط بيانات متصلة بخطوط متجانسة
- انقر الزر موافق.

على التخطيط الذي ظهر على ورقة إكسل يمكننا القيام بما يلي:

• حذف وسيلة الإيضاح:
انقر وسيلة الإيضاح بالفارة ثم اضغط المفتاح Delete.

• عكس اتجاه المحور X :
- انقر محور س للقيمة، ثم انقر الزر الأيمن للفارة واختر الأمر "تنسيق محور"
- في بطاقة مقياس، ألغ الخيار "القيم في ترتيب عكسي"
- انقر الزر موافق.

• إظهار المعادلة الرياضية للمنحني:
- انقر إحدى النقاط x,y الظاهرة على التخطيط بالزر الأيمن للفارة واختر الأمر "إضافة خط اتجاه"
- في بطاقة النوع: اختر نوع الاتجاه "متعدد الحدود"
- في بطاقة خيارات: اختر "عرض المعادلة على التخطيط"
- انقر الزر موافق


----------



## منذر فرحات (31 أكتوبر 2011)

رسم التوابع الرياضية وإظهار معادلتها بواسطة برنامج البحر الهندسي Albaher 9

• اختر الأمر: رياضيات / الإستيفاء / الإلباس بمنحني

في مربع النص "عدد النقاط"، أدخل 6

انقر الزر "ادخال النقاط" ثم اكتب إحاثيات النقاط x,y واعتبر الأوزان مساوية للواحد ( باعتبار أنه لا 
توجد أفضلية لنقطة على أخرى )

اختر نوع التابع "كثير حدود" من الدرجة "2"
اختر "الأمثال في معادلة التابع تساوي الواحد"

انقر الزر حساب



لاختيار معادلة التابع من الشكل f(x) = a1 + a3 x^2 أي بدون وجود الحد a2.x :

ألغ الخيار "الأمثال في معادلة التابع تساوي الواحد"
انقر الزر "إدخال الأمثال" ثم أدخل القيمة صفر أمام a2

انقر زر "حساب"
انقر زر "عرض"


----------



## منذر فرحات (31 أكتوبر 2011)

رسم التوابع الرياضية وإظهار معادلتها


http://www.4shared.com/file/-das82WH/___online.html


----------



## engsalman81 (19 مارس 2012)

*بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله عن الشباب خيرا*


----------



## البعيد القريب (19 مارس 2012)

عليك ببرنامج Advanced Grapher بس للى بيفهم رياضيات كويس


----------



## مييجوب (29 سبتمبر 2012)

المهندس احمد طه قال:


> Learn Excel 2007 by video tutorials - www.freelearn110.com



روعة يا باشمهندس ، ربنا يكرمك ويوفقك ويسدد خطاك


----------



## مييجوب (28 يوليو 2013)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## مييجوب (24 ديسمبر 2013)

أتمنى الاستفادة للجميع


----------



## مييجوب (8 أبريل 2014)

المهندس احمد طه قال:


> Learn Excel 2007 - Excel 2007 Tutorials



دروس فيديو رائعة
بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## مييجوب (5 مايو 2014)

تعليم رائع ومفيد ومبسط


----------



## مييجوب (8 يونيو 2014)

تعليم رائع ومفيد ومبسط​


----------



## مييجوب (30 سبتمبر 2014)

يارك الله فيك


----------



## مييجوب (26 أكتوبر 2014)

اتمنى الاستفادة للجميع


----------



## مييجوب (20 أبريل 2015)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## مييجوب (25 يوليو 2015)

اتمنى الاستفادة للجميع


----------



## Mohamed laith (19 نوفمبر 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

